

Starlite, the nuclear blast-defying plastic that could change the world - ryanmolden
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/5158972/Starlite-the-nuclear-blast-defying-plastic-that-could-change-the-world.html

======
Geee
Really interesting. This article is old and the commercialization of Starlite
never took off, and the inventor <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Ward>
is now dead. The family supposedly has the formula.

Egg test video is here <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxqFyDugqs4>. That is
seriously amazing, is there any other materials like this?

I think SpaceX could find use for this material.

------
JoeAltmaier
Evasive eccentric old guy, elaborate secrecy theatre, amateur beats chemists
by tinkering: sounds exactly like a hoax.

